# Man I Been Going Crazy This Week



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Picked these up today at JR's in NYC!!! The taste pretty good!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Your missing one.....lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

They shorted you one. Do you want me to handle it?:lol: Nice pick up.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool Ed what ones are they?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats not such a bad pick up!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice pick up. They look like 1962's but I'm not sure.


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Better than some things you can pick-up in NY :biggrin: Nice score


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

TOJE said:


> Your missing one.....lol


it was good:biggrin:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats some elegant camachitos


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice packaging on a nice tasting cigar.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> Nice pick up. They look like 1962's but I'm not sure.


I figured out that these are the Camacho San Luis y Martinez No. 2. If you go to JR Cigars, they talk a little about them.

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=bfp-camacho_5-08


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Whoooooooooo

Sweet


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice grabs EK... very nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!! Nice haul!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are some sweet looking sticks!! :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet pickup man.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome freakin pick up there EK!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking cigars


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice.


----------

